# Dart frog spitting out Fruit flies and getting skinny!



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Recently My 1 year old sip has started to look skinny. I then noticed that when i would feed them he would spit the fruit fly back out. I tried using less dusting and even placed some without any dusting and he does the same thing. Any help or idea on the issue?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

He most likely has Short tongue syndrome, which is caused by lack of Vit. A. What are you dusting with and how old are the supplements? 
I highly suggest getting some Repashy Calcium Plus because that is an all in one supplement, and has a usable form of Vit. A. Also, you can get some Repashy Vitamin A to dust with once a week until the STS dissappears. Although the frog won't be able to eat the flies, it will get some of the vitamin dust on its tongue, which will go into its system and correct the issue.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/90879-vitamin-sts-question.html
This thread might help too


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

I use zoo med Repti Calcium. And he uses his tongue fine to grab the fly just when he puts it back in his mouth he then spits the fly back out


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

derekmorway12 said:


> I use zoo med Repti Calcium. And he uses his tongue fine to grab the fly just when he puts it back in his mouth he then spits the fly back out


It doesn't mean that the frog doesn't have one or more deficiencies... According to the label Repti-calcium only contains D3..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

derekmorway12 said:


> I use zoo med Repti Calcium. And he uses his tongue fine to grab the fly just when he puts it back in his mouth he then spits the fly back out


Actually, you may wish to re-read goof901's post. He is dead on. You are using supplements without any usable form of vitamin A. Repashy Calcium Plus does have a usable form of vitamin A. Our frogs cannot convert vitamin A to a usable form. They require preformed vitamin A, or Retinol. Without it, our frogs are going to suffer all kinds of problems. You are experiencing STS, or Short Tongue Syndrome. This is actually a misnomer as the tongue is not actually shortened, as we used to think. The tongue has actually lost it's stickiness, so it can't keep a hold of a fly. If it progresses, your frog will likely begin to SEEM to completely miss the fly, before it finally dies. If you allow it to progress, your other frogs may eventually succumb too.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> . Our frogs cannot convert vitamin A to a usable form.


can't convert beta carotene.... vitamin A doesn't need to be converted in adults.. 

Ed


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

derekmorway12 said:


> I use zoo med Repti Calcium. And he uses his tongue fine to grab the fly just when he puts it back in his mouth he then spits the fly back out


Just calcium isn't enough for your frog. I still highly recommend using Repashy Calcium Plus... Pm me if you need some.

Edit: 


Pumilo said:


> You are using supplements with any usable form of vitamin A.


I think you meant to say without...


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Doug, 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but you mean "without" instead of "with". Yes?
Just wanted to clarify for OP.




Pumilo said:


> Actually, you may wish to re-read goof901's post. He is dead on. You are using supplements with any usable form of vitamin A. Repashy Calcium Plus does have a usable form of vitamin A. Our frogs cannot convert vitamin A to a usable form. They require preformed vitamin A, or Retinol. Without it, our frogs are going to suffer all kinds of problems. You are experiencing STS, or Short Tongue Syndrome. This is actually a misnomer as the tongue is not actually shortened, as we used to think. The tongue has actually lost it's stickiness, so it can't keep a hold of a fly. If it progresses, your frog will likely begin to SEEM to completely miss the fly, before it finally dies. If you allow it to progress, your other frogs may eventually succumb too.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Crap,
Goof got in before me...


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

The frog can grab the fly pull it into its mouth. Once its inside its mouth then it spits it back out. I dont believe that shows any signs of not being able to grab the frog. (I could be wrong as well)


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Grab the fly*****


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, and he quoted me on it. Now I can't even deny it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

derekmorway12 said:


> The frog can grab the fly pull it into its mouth. Once its inside its mouth then it spits it back out. I dont believe that shows any signs of not being able to grab the frog. (I could be wrong as well)


Even if he is catching the flies, he still needs vitamins. Get some Repashy Calcium Plus; it's an all in one. Also, take goof up on his offer to mail you some for the interim. Your frog needs this asap.


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will Take him on his offer and i Know they need their vitamins too. Im just saying that he grabs the fly and pulls it his mouth and then spits it back out.-


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

derekmorway12 said:


> I will Take him on his offer and i Know they need their vitamins too. Im just saying that he grabs the fly and pulls it his mouth and then spits it back out.-


Thanks! 

Didn't mean to harp on you. Just didn't want that point to get lost in the debate.


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would like to get it soon tho, would it be sold at a petsmart or petco?


----------



## derekmorway12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Also if he is just spitting the fly back out anyways, when i dust them FF with the new stuff its jsut going to spit it out again then


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never seen it in a store. Do you have any shows coming up? You can usually find it there. Also many suppliers sell it on line. I'll PM you a link.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Vitamin A deficiencies do not only cause Short Tongue Syndrome (which is actually lingual squamous metaplasia - a changeover from sticky mucoid-producing cells to smooth epithelial cells), but a whole slew of other problems (eye swellings, kidney and urinary bladder metaplasias, etc) - even causing your frog's immune system to become compromised. Your frog likely has a secondary infection if he has a long standing vitamin deficiency and needs treatment for this as well. 

I suggest taking your amphibian friend to an experienced exotic veterinarian who can help correct this vitamin imbalance safely (either parenterally or through bathing), help provide nutritional support, and treat any secondary issues before it is too late. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you located in the Bay Area? I know several stores which carry repashy calcium plus at all times, and also the vitamin A product if you order ahead.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm noticing this issue with one of my Varaderos. I do supplement with Repashy Calcium Plus every feeding, and Repashy Vitamin A once a month. The Varadero will sit there and eat springtails all day though. Is it possible that I still have the same issue going on?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

What species of fly are you feeding them?


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Melanogaster, wingless and Turkish gliders


----------

